
Demand Media's IPO A Hit, Stock Is Up 39% (DMD) - LiveTheDream
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/01/26/businessinsider-demand-media-stock-price-2011-1.DTL
======
flipside
Is wanting to put Demand Media out of business a noble goal?

By creating a service with better content of course.

------
sharescribe
The tech bubble is real.

